# Jet JML-1014 Problem - Need Help



## Splinter (Jul 18, 2011)

I purchased a lightly used Jet JML-1014 mini lathe yesterday. It had been stored in a metal storage building for some time. It had some light rust on the bed but no pitting, etc. The seller plugged it in and it ran as smooth as a top. 

Today I cleaned it up and it was looking great. Rust came off - no problem. I checked it on a couple speeds and it ran really smooth. I put a small buffing bonnet on it to buff a bowl out and within 5 minutes I hear what sounded like a crackle noise one time and then it began to make a slight growling noise and it began to bog down and run about a 1/3 of the set speed. I removed the motor, took the fan off the motor shaft and plugged it back in and it still ran slow and soon the motor was rather warm to the touch. I removed the armature and the bearing on each end of the armature shaft turned but probably not as free as I thought they should. I sprayed them good with silicon spray and put the armature back in but it still was running slow.

Any ideas as to the problem? Is it the bearings or has the motor gone bad? 

How do you remove the bearings from the shaft?


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 18, 2011)

could it be the motor bushings (contacts)?

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 18, 2011)

Same thought would be the contacts.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 18, 2011)

My same experience was a bad motor. There was no repair. Sorry.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 18, 2011)

This sounds like a brush problem. On this lathe, when the brushes get worn so low that there is little contactarea left, the motor runs slowly and jerks like a car with a bad tranny. 

The first thing I would do is replace the brushes or contacts. They are cheap and even if this is NOT the problem, a lathe with a motor problem NEEDS freshes brushes.

It is a cheap and easy check.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 18, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> This sounds like a brush problem. On this lathe, when the brushes get worn so low that there is little contactarea left, the motor runs slowly and jerks like a car with a bad tranny.
> 
> The first thing I would do is replace the brushes or contacts. They are cheap and even if this is NOT the problem, a lathe with a motor problem NEEDS freshes brushes.
> 
> ...



Thats what i meant, just couldnt remember the proper name of them! It would probably be a good idea to blow out the housing with some compressed air, replace the brushes and check the brush contacts for any damage.


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd probably just buy the variable speed conversion kit for $99.


----------



## Splinter (Jul 19, 2011)

I think I have found the problem. On closer inspection this morning I discovered the capacitor was cracked all the way down the side and around the top. It is encased in black palstic type of material. I call Jet Techinal Support and he agreed with me so I ordered a new capacitor. So I will know in a few days.

BTW this motor does not have brushes.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 20, 2011)

I am interested in knowing how you will install the new capacitor.


----------



## Splinter (Jul 23, 2011)

The Big Brown Truck delivered my capacitor yesterday from Jet Tools (really Walter Meir). The only problem was my existing one was round like the housing that it goes into and the one they sent was rectangle shaped and I could not get it to fit into the housing and them screw it back down.
So I called techinal support at Jet and the David told me the wrong one was sent, so they are sending me the correct one. But of course the correct one was $24 and the one that was sent was $10+. So it will cost more $$ to get the lathe running. But even with the new capacitor I will only have about $103 in this lathe.

I connected the one I got because it had the same electrical specs as my old one. The lathe ran as it should, so that was my problem.

John,

You just take the wire nuts off the two wires and reconnect the new capacitor to the wires that the old one was connected to.


----------

